# Concert ISO Power Connector Cable



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

I've eventually got round to replacing my dodgy concert 1 bose radio (with the ear bleeding volume fault) and the hew head unit I picked up is supplied with ISO connectors with loose wires on the other ends.

After searching through the forums I've picked up an active wiring adaptor:

http://www.caraudiodirect.co.uk/audi-active-wiring-adaptor.html

I can see how this plugs into the back of the radio (though it comes with 4 RCA plugs and new head unit only has 3 - a red, white and yellow)!

Having seen the PC9-410 adaptor I'm wondering whether I should have bought this instead as it comes with an additional cable? I'm wondering if this additional cable is the connector for the radios power and a replacement for the new head units ISO plugs?

I'm really not wanting to have to cut the audi plugs off the car end if I can get away with it!

Alternatively I'd be grateful if someone could point me in the direction of a cable which would plug straight from a standard ISO power end into the audi plug and save me having to cut or crimp anything at all!

Cheers,

Steve

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

You have Bose, right ? I'm afraid I dont know about a "power only" cable - hopefully someone else will ..

In case you decide to go this route - the cheapest PC9-410 I found was here :

http://www.incarexpress.co.uk/view_product.php?partno=PC9410










I'm about to install my new HU actually - I also bought an antenna amplifier and a ground loop isolator (after reading threads on here). Oh, and a fascia of course.

This other thread is recent : http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=241374&p=2138726#p2138726


----------



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

Yes I have a Bose system.

Thanks for the cable link. I bought the red RCA adaptor by itself (for £15!). :?

What i need to know is whether the black cable in your link pic is the power cable from the car to the ISO in the head unit or, as I think i read, just a spare audio cable?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

As I understand from threads on here, but I cant be 100%, that (extra) cable (the non speakers one) is unnecessary - you can indeed go straight into the Audi cable.

What about "ground" ? Is there a brown wire (on its own) coming out of the Audi ? There is on my car - and its connector is a different shape to that on my HU (Parrot Asteroid) :!: In the first picture you can see the brown connector, in the second you can see the back of the parrot with the ground input (next to the USB) and the antenna amp connected next to that - with the blue wire in my hand.










Also, are you going to fit an antenna amp ? If so, what did you connect the blue wire to ?










In the second picture you can see I have actually hooked up the cable you were talking about - just so I could begin to make sense of all the cables - I will be trying to leave that out of the equation ...


----------



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

My connections are exactly the same. I have the brown ground cable connected to a tab in the back of the concert radio and have the other connectors as yours.

So is that black spare cable an adaptor for the audi to the radio ISO? You note its not needed on yours. My head unit ISO cables end in bare wires and I note you've also got 4 RCA's in your Parrot HU. I only have 2 (plus a sub woofer) in the Tevion HU i have!

Yes, I'm going to buy an antennae amp - will pick one up tomorrow along with a GLI (ground loop isolator) which more than a few posts say is needed to stop a 'popping' noise and engine interference.

http://caraudiosecurity.com/shop/product/products_id/7894.html

http://www.maplin.co.uk/ground-loop-isolator-33172?c=73669

Will pull my HU out tomorrow and have a proper look as once its out its out (I've not got the code for it).


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

StevetS said:


> My connections are exactly the same. I have the brown ground cable connected to a tab in the back of the concert radio and have the other connectors as yours.


Is there an input for that brown ground on your new HU ?



StevetS said:


> So is that black spare cable an adaptor for the audi to the radio ISO? You note its not needed on yours. My head unit ISO cables end in bare wires and I note you've also got 4 RCA's in your Parrot HU. I only have 2 (plus a sub woofer) in the Tevion HU i have!


Eeek - ends in bare wires ? Only 2 RCA outs ? How will you get sound to the rear speakers ?? I wonder if your HU either doesn't have that functionality - or if the rear outs come out of the ISO lead ??



StevetS said:


> Yes, I'm going to buy an antennae amp - will pick one up tomorrow along with a GLI (ground loop isolator) which more than a few posts say is needed to stop a 'popping' noise and engine interference.


At least you'll only need one GLI. Do post back here if you figure out where you connect the blue wire on the antenna amp and the brown ground 

By the way, my GLI's were £3.73 each and my antenna amp was £2.79 - including delivery - from e Bay.
Make sure you get the right antenna amp ! there are at least 3 different ones PC5-90, PC5-91 & PC5-52.


----------



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

mullum said:


> Is there an input for that brown ground on your new HU ?


ISO connector A plug 8 is a ground line so I'm guessing this connects to the brown ground though I'd need a connector to splice the wires together unless i can get a replacement cable.



mullum said:


> Eeek - ends in bare wires ? Only 2 RCA outs ? How will you get sound to the rear speakers ?? I wonder if your HU either doesn't have that functionality - or if the rear outs come out of the ISO lead ??


Apparently my HU is designed for use with 4 speakers (according to the destructions) though not sure how I'm going to connect from 2RCAs to 4! Though the ISO connector B appears to be purely for speaker connections.



StevetS said:


> Do post back here if you figure out where you connect the blue wire on the antenna amp and the brown ground


Will do. Wondering whether the blue is something do to with a powered antennae?

I'm going to swap mine out tomorrow so will post on how it goes. Will photo it as well.


----------



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

Pulled my radio out today and checked the connections. I'm definitely going to need the Audi ISO to standard ISO black cable as the wires are connected differently. Just ordered the PC9-410 from your link.

Been to Maplin as well and bought their GLI (£14.99) and its huge! Also got a DIN to ISO radio adaptor. Still need the antennae power booster.

Going to have some fun trying to stuff all these connectors into the back of the radio slot!

Did you manage to get yours sorted?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm still waiting for the extra GLI I need, and I'd like to find out what I do with the ground and the blue first. 
Also, I know red and yellow need switching, just not sure which ? Good luck and let me know how you get on.


----------



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

Been away over the week but got back and managed to get some more photos of my installation.

Plugged it all in and get power to the radio, can tune the stations and the volume EQ display is jumping to show its receiving the signal. Problem is I'm getting zero sound from the speakers.

Another problem is the radio isn't storing memory - its wiping when ignition is off. Obviously not connected to continuous power.

Posted photos below:









These are the cables when the radio is removed









This is the rear of the Concert HU showing the connections









This is the wiring diagram on the top of the Concert HU









This is the new radio as I've connected it. There's a stack of cables and the GLI is huge - just as well there's only one of them in my installation!

I'm a bit stumped as to why I'm getting no sound from the unit to the speakers as its obviously getting into the HU (by the moving volume EQ display). I've tried connecting the front and rear speakers and neither work (my HU has only 2 RCA inputs for some reason! So I was just going to plug the front ones in).

Also not sure about the Ant Remote, and I'm assuming the ground/earth black wire from the car just needs to clip somewhere (anywhere) onto the new radio metal casing?

Hope you've got yours sorted by now.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

I also couldnt get any sound :-( I did get a low signal on one attempt but havent since then, I've given up and booked an installer - who comes tomorrow. I hope he knows what he's doing ...

I've since discovered that with the Bose system the amp in the car only takes stereo in (so you cant have front AND rear control anyway). So the extra GLI I bought was not required and the rear RCA outs on my Asteroid cant be used :-(

The big problem for me at the moment is how the Asteroid is going to fit in the cavity, the supplied cage wont fit at all and without it the unit will rattle around and fall out ! Again, hopefully the installer will have a solution - ideally one that allows the dropdown silver plate to close !

I'll report whatever happens here tomorrow arvo/night.


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

sounds to me like you havent connected the blue wire from the iso harness to the, remote output on the ateriod, then you should just plug the 2 rca into the front output of the asteriod rcas


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

mullum said:


> I
> I've since discovered that with the Bose system the amp in the car only takes stereo in (so you cant have front AND rear control anyway). So the extra GLI I bought was not required and the rear RCA outs on my Asteroid cant be used :-(
> 
> quote]
> ...


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

Its not that the rear speakers shouldnt work - its just that the Bose amp receives a single stereo signal and sends that to all speakers - rather than 4 individual channels which you can fade between.. I believe


----------



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

Took my car and radio in to 'Tomorrow's World' in Newcastle and they fitted it in 30mins (£30) which saved me the worry of messing with elastic-trickery or setting myself on fire. All working properly though I accidentally bought a standard aerial adaptor rather than the amplified version and I'm getting a bit of crackle on the FM channels. Will look at this later - not too worried about it at present.

As previously noted in the post, the blue cable on the red RCA lead needs to be connected to the power lead to feed the amp and get sound out of the speakers.

I'll pull the radio out over the weekend and take some photos showing how the final connections were made, to round off the post and maybe be useful to anyone else who's had the same problems.


----------



## 4ndrew (May 9, 2011)

Got this finished yet? I'd like to see how u did it.


----------



## StevetS (Feb 26, 2011)

Took the new radio out to photo the connections on the back. What a job! The GLI and various harnesses were catching on the back of the radio sleeve but managed to get it out eventually. Took half and hour to get the thing back in again though! 

The blue lead on the PC9-410 cable was wired to power - without it the whole thing works apart from the sound.

While I thought I needed the black 9-410 cable it was actually just serving as an extension. The wires run straight through so it shouldn't be needed to connect to a standard ISO connector.

It looks like an additional connection has been put on to provide the continuous power - was disappointed I wasn't allowed to watch the install (for safety reasons!  )


----------

